# World Trade Center Museum



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello - I was a 1st responder and this past March was the 1st time that I went into the Museum. Below are just photos that I took and felt like this might be a good opportunity to share them. Any questions about the pics, I will try my best to explain them. If you like the pics - please say so below


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

guess no ones likes it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Going in there must've been tough to do! My thanks for being there on that day.

Sadly, many participants, including me, don't visit this forum often enough, which leads to little new content, which means a vicious cycle....thanks for posting, and don't give up! If you,post it, they will come...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I want to know more about your dog.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

JayandFunGoo said:


> guess no ones likes it?


Not true. I just got back into the country, and this was my first real chance to visit your thread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

NogDog said:


> I want to know more about your dog.


Well FunGoo is a 5yr old Borador (border collie / lab mix) He was donated to me 3yrs ago when my seizures where at it's worse. FunGoo is a seizure assist dog - He can detect if and when I have a seizure. He is amazing and has saved my life 19 times already. 
He will let me know anywhere from 20min to 1min if I'm going to have a seizure.. Once he lets me know - I lay down on the floor.. if I go into a seizure - He will run to his pull cord phone and pull the cord to call ems and then he runs back to me and rests his big head on my neck so i do bang my head..

I live in a small town - all the ems know him and so does the town. He is pretty lovable


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

R. Doug said:


> Not true. I just got back into the country, and this was my first real chance to visit your thread. Thanks for posting.


Thanks - I like your ppk in the pic.. are all of those yours?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

JayandFunGoo said:


> Thanks - I like your ppk in the pic.. are all of those yours?


Yep. Those, and a whole lot more. I must have close to ten PP-series pistols by now, including the pictured S&W PPK in .32 ACP/7.65mm and an Interarms/Ranger PPK in .380 ACP/9mm kurz. The rest are PPK/S and PP pistols in various calibers ranging from .22 LR to .380 ACP/9mm kurz.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JayandFunGoo said:


> Well FunGoo is a 5yr old Borador (border collie / lab mix) He was donated to me 3yrs ago when my seizures where at it's worse. FunGoo is a seizure assist dog - He can detect if and when I have a seizure. He is amazing and has saved my life 19 times already.
> He will let me know anywhere from 20min to 1min if I'm going to have a seizure.. Once he lets me know - I lay down on the floor.. if I go into a seizure - He will run to his pull cord phone and pull the cord to call ems and then he runs back to me and rests his big head on my neck so i do bang my head..
> 
> I live in a small town - all the ems know him and so does the town. He is pretty lovable


That's awesome (that you have FunGoo for that, not that you need him for it). I saw something about that a few years ago on some documentary or other about dogs, and thought it was one of the coolest things I'd heard of regarding ways dogs can help us -- among so many amazing other things.


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

NogDog said:


> That's awesome (that you have FunGoo for that, not that you need him for it). I saw something about that a few years ago on some documentary or other about dogs, and thought it was one of the coolest things I'd heard of regarding ways dogs can help us -- among so many amazing other things.


It is amazing! I did not ever think my life would depend on a furry, drooling, barking dog.. I dont know what I would do with out him - He is sitting next to me right now taking a nap. lol


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The museum must bring back some difficult memories for you - most of us can only try to imagine what it must have been like on that day.

But what a wonderful companion you have in FunGoo. I have to ask, where did that name come from?


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

Linjeakel said:


> The museum must bring back some difficult memories for you - most of us can only try to imagine what it must have been like on that day.
> 
> But what a wonderful companion you have in FunGoo. I have to ask, where did that name come from?


LoL - My daughter named him = because he is fun and at night he drools goo so his name is now FunGoo lol


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am tearing up just looking at your photos...I'm not sure I would be able to actually tour the museum.
I do love the photos of your pup...he is beautiful.  How wonderful that he is such help for you!


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

prairiesky said:


> I am tearing up just looking at your photos...I'm not sure I would be able to actually tour the museum.
> I do love the photos of your pup...he is beautiful. How wonderful that he is such help for you!


Thank you! I didnt make it thru the whole museum... I started getting sick to my stomach.. I do plan on going back - I need to get over my fears... FunGoo said "Woof you for the complement."


----------

